# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si mundem ta bej "Reset" NanoStation

## bessycool

Me eshte demtuar ai butoni ku qe eshte per me be reset,dashta te dij a ka ndonje metod (menyr) tjeter si ta bej Reset.

Modeli : NanoStation 2 loco.

Ju faleminderit....

----------


## bessycool

??????????????????????

----------


## KOD

Provo te futesh tek konfigurimi i nanostation-it permes IP-ve qe ka . Besoj , user : *admin* dhe pass: *admin* dhe shiko se e gjen aty pjesen ku thote "*System*" me pas reset-imin .

Per te qen me te sakt çfar marke ka nanostation , Air Os ?

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Me eshte demtuar ai butoni ku qe eshte per me be reset,dashta te dij a ka ndonje metod (menyr) tjeter si ta bej Reset.
> 
> Modeli : NanoStation 2 loco.
> 
> Ju faleminderit....



Egziston nje menyre  :ngerdheshje:  ta bleshe  te re ose dergoje tek Kossprodi ne fushkosove  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Anesti_55

> Me eshte demtuar ai butoni ku qe eshte per me be reset,dashta te dij a ka ndonje metod (menyr) tjeter si ta bej Reset.
> 
> Modeli : NanoStation 2 loco.
> 
> Ju faleminderit....


Po shikoje ate buton, ai i thjeshte as ka se cfar ti prishet.Fundja ble nje buton te ri qe ne ne gjendje normale te jete me kontakte te hapura , si ato te ziles se shtepise dhe zevendesoje.

----------

